# SnowEx 8500 spreader



## clinicalenginee (Dec 23, 2009)

We are currently having issues with the auger on a SnowEx 8500 v box. The original motor rotted out after 3 years of use. We replaced it with a new one from snowex. Went and dry tested everything outside of the truck, worked fine. Went out to use it on the first job and the auger does not work. The control keeps displaying an open connection code. We completely eliminated the quick-connection and hardwired everything inside a weatherproof box. We are still experiencing the same problem. Last night we hardwired the motor to make sure it was still functional. It worked directly off the battery and we emptied the box to make it easier to pull if needed. Has anyone had a problem similar to this?


----------



## swizcore (Dec 23, 2009)

We had one of those spreaders(still do sitting outback unused), they are a nightmare as far as reliability goes. We had to replaced the main wiring harness, control box, spinner transmission, and auger motor all within two years. The only thing we didn't have to replace was the auger motor. I would assume your main harness or controller have gone bad. Each of those if I recall correctly are about $300.


----------



## bigmac1276 (Dec 4, 2007)

I've got similar problems with my vee pro 3000. Every time you turn it on an error code comes on. I finally narrowed it down to the main harness in the rear of the truck. I had to clean each of the hole on the harness plug-in with a wire brush and then it worked fine. Hope that might have helped.


----------



## swizcore (Dec 23, 2009)

You got lucky with it being a user serviceable area bigmac, our harness actually melted at the plug on the back of the control box.


----------



## clinicalenginee (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. After screwing around with it and getting the remaining salt out of the box, we were checking the bearings. Turns out the front bearing mount was bent a 1/4 inch forward. We straightened it out, reassembled, and then packed it full with the tractor for the test. Seems to be working fine now. I guess the real test is at the next accumulation.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Make sure your battery connections are Vary Vary tight... I had that problem once with my vmaxx 7550 where the augur wouldnt turn, put a new controller in it and same crap, finally looked and the battery connection was snug but not tight tight and that was the problem... Been good ever since


----------



## Stove (Nov 2, 2007)

Same prob with my 8000, pain in the *** after this season she will be demoted to a back up spreader.... cant afford the headace.. Ive replaced control box $530 here in mich, and spinner trans $300+


----------



## clinicalenginee (Dec 23, 2009)

What is the name of company that manufactures the analog controls for spreaders?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I think this is the first thread I've seen with negative feedback on the Snow-Ex spreaders. What do you all intend to replace them with?


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

swizcore;922689 said:


> We had one of those spreaders(still do sitting outback unused), they are a nightmare as far as reliability goes. We had to replaced the main wiring harness, control box, spinner transmission, and auger motor all within two years. The only thing we didn't have to replace was the auger motor. I would assume your main harness or controller have gone bad. Each of those if I recall correctly are about $300.


Do you want to sell it??? pm me if you do


----------

